# Hello From North Idaho



## cnsranch (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey all just saying hello , my name is Sammi and im from north idaho I own quarter horses and raise a baby every year planning on raising more than one in the next few years. i have been married for 16 years and have 2 children...im glad to be here with you all!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Sammi. Hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Sammi! 
Have fun posting.


----------

